# Kemp PTO driven shredder/chipper on Ebay



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This one looks good and for anyone that wants another use for their old Gravely, this would be worth looking into. Kemp makes quality stuff. Here is a link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=71270&item=4307487498&rd=1


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Well it sold for over $380 to some lucky guy. I hope it was one of us.


----------

